# Arc Audio 4200SE & 2150SE



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

I listed these up on ebay
jbreddawg | eBay

If your a member of this forum in good standing,contact me through PM with a fair offer . Please dont lowball me on these .


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

Bump for some great amps


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

Great sounding amps
GLWS


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks. I wish I didnt have to sell them but the wife's on me to


----------



## armykyle1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn those are amazing amps. Out of my price range though. Good luck. Sorry you have to sell them.


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Sold


----------

